# what pups are HOT?



## Big Suh (Jul 28, 2011)

wanting some opinions on the "HOT" pups selling right now.

Grady?

Fargo II?

Emmitt?

Any others?


----------



## T Farmer (Aug 27, 2008)

Emmitt x Dora Seaside Retrievers the best I know about today


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Check out the "Top Stud" thread. You will find lots and lots of pages giving good information.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

Fen wizard, nick of time lone ranger, and Shaq are a few. Emmitt has only been bred a few times and his pups have never seen competition, so when you ask "what pups are hot" mentioning him would be jumping the gun. Not to say he won't produce, time will tell.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Fargo II is deceased. I do not know of any recent Fargo breedings. You would have to contact Jane Patopea to see if she has sold any straws and to whom she has sold them.


----------



## David McLendon (Jan 5, 2005)

Well there have been two Cosmo litters born since February, a Ford litter, a Ford breeding coming up and I know of an Ali breeding with a really nice Chopper bitch that is in the oven now, so they are out there, you just never hear about most of them.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Add to your "hot" puppy sellers pups by Gary Zellner's Pirate and Jim Harvey's Juice. If you are in the market for a pup, contact the owner of the stud dog for upcoming breedings. Same is true of the dam... find one you like and contact the owner for info on when she will be bred and to whom... then get on the waiting list.

Watch for the winner of the upcoming National Amateur. If it is won by a male, he will be the next popular stud dog.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

If you are asking what sires are being bred the most right now, I'd have to say:

Grady
Pirate

Others quality sires that are getting bred:

Willie
Aero
Fen
Merlyn
Juice
Ali
Emmitt
Boo
Pow (as in Powder My Buns)

And the "Old School" breedings that you see every once in awhile:

Ford
Cosmo
Creek Robber
Pow (as in Esprit's Power Play)


----------



## David McLendon (Jan 5, 2005)

Guess I'm "old school" since I have three out of four of those.


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

I have seen a lot of Pirate pups and they look very good. Grady is top of the list so far with younger pups making the"grade" . Either one depending on who they were bred to would sell well. If that's what you mean by "hot".


----------



## prairiewind (Feb 17, 2009)

David McLendon said:


> Well there have been two Cosmo litters born since February, a Ford litter, a Ford breeding coming up and I know of an Ali breeding with a really nice Chopper bitch that is in the oven now, so they are out there, you just never hear about most of them.


Please pm me


----------



## David McLendon (Jan 5, 2005)

OK.plus ten more characters to make it legal


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

jeff evans said:


> Fen wizard, nick of time lone ranger, and Shaq are a few. Emmitt has only been bred a few times and his pups have never seen competition, so when you ask "what pups are hot" mentioning him would be jumping the gun. Not to say he won't produce, time will tell.


Hot pups selling vs. hot pups competing. Sire as a National winner may make for hot selling pups, but agree that they are unproven as of yet in competition.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

There is a planned breeding of NFC Two Rivers Wille x World Famous Condoleeza Bites (Leeza) , she is the littermate to FC AFC World Famous Rosa Barks, two are already spoken for, have no idea about the rest


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

i had four hot pups on my truck today! 90 plus degrees in n. alabama!


----------



## Denver (Dec 10, 2007)

I've had a Grady Pup and a Shaq pup, and they were both very nice. But the Jet pup I have now (FC-AFC Jet Black Bustin Thru The Brush MH) doesn't take a back seat to any of them! I think Jet is going to be a very popular stud for awhile. Just my .02


----------



## Larry Huskey (Sep 25, 2005)

AFC Windy City's Bent Tail X Jammer's Nickel Pickle*** will happen mid July.

I have had & trained some very nice retrievers over the last 25 years. Along with being a wonderful marker, Pic is absolutely the smartest one I have ever been around. Charlie & Mike are very high on Hook's intelligence also. Hence the reason for the breeding. Gotta believe they will be Hot!


----------



## ze6464 (Jun 25, 2010)

What about Hunter Runs Boo Boo. I think he is a great dog.


----------



## mohaled (Oct 7, 2007)

Saw some nice ones from Fc Blackwater Last Resort.


----------



## Reminton Steele (Nov 10, 2007)

I got a pup out of Emmitt X Jade(HRCH, MH) he seems alright. He's retrieving out to 100 yds at 12 wks. Time will tell...Any one else get a pup out of that litter from RTF???


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Big Suh said:


> wanting some opinions on the "HOT" pups selling right now.
> Grady?Fargo II?Emmitt?Any others?


Maybe before the thread gets too off topic, I am asking the original poster to clarify the question raised. Do you mean "hot selling" pups -- what puppies are in demand right now, i.e. who are the currently most popular stud dogs ?


----------



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

*Emmitt Breeding*



T Farmer said:


> Emmitt x Dora Seaside Retrievers the best I know about today


I am getting a pup from the following breeding: Emmitt x Road Warrior's Razzamatazz .
Info at legacylabs.com


----------



## ragusa (Feb 3, 2012)

I have a male out of this litter also jade x emmitt


----------



## Justin Allen (Sep 29, 2009)

I've been really happy with my shaq dog.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Big Suh said:


> wanting some opinions on the "HOT" pups selling right now.
> 
> Grady?
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure any pups coming out of the deep south or Texas will be panting. I also hear that the dogs in Illinois and parts of the midwest are enjoying their water work when they can find it. So far my own pups have had a cool summer from Montana to New Mexico. Can't answer for the eastern seaboard or pacific northwest!
Sorry, could not stop myself.


----------



## Brokengunz (Sep 3, 2011)

MINE, Toby, Nike (AFC Rockliffs Juatdoit) x Kate (Emmas Perfect Storm Kate SH ) not a fire breathing dragon, 
all around field and house, nice dog


----------



## tripsteer1 (Feb 25, 2011)

fc afc" pirate" land ahoy


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

I have a Slider pup that JAM'd his first derby as an 11 month old dog. If he wouldn't have hunted the memory bird in the first series the judges told me he would have taken a first or second. This was in a field with approx. eight of Jim Van Engen's dogs. He is the real deal.
I am getting another Slider pup from Carole Robison's Just My Esther. They were born nine days ago. Hopefully he will be as good as my other young 'un.


----------



## windwalkers swan song (Oct 25, 2008)

Have a Grady daughter- chopper bitch(Flirt) Baby Duck Labs doing well with her derby work with William Leintner schould have had her there sooner been there 2 1/2 months am simply amazed with what he has accomplished. Also thanks to Mike LaFond I'm the owner of a 9 week old Prize X Chopper bitch pup. 2 generation pedigree 5 NFC's who'd of thought I'd be so fortunate, Thanks Scott, Neil


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

For those who want a good breeding but can not get on a very short list of puppy buyers, try a breeding that is due to go home right around Christmas. The A.I was just done yesterday. The bitch is HRCH/MH Gemstone's Cosmic Tango. She is a littermate to Ali. She was bred to FC Honky Tonk Take It Easy. Tie is out of Ranger and Tequila Sunrise. This should be a really nice litter that few will know about.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

helencalif said:


> Fargo II is deceased. I do not know of any recent Fargo breedings. You would have to contact Jane Patopea to see if she has sold any straws and to whom she has sold them.



I contacted them when I was going to breed Raven and they told me that there are not many straws left and that they weren't letting any out and they were having a hard time figuring out what to do with them. I'm sure if the right bitch came along they would change their minds, but only they know what the "right bitch" is.


----------



## Brokengunz (Sep 3, 2011)

there are a lot of good dogs around, what really makes them hot /

good genes
good training
good handling
lots a LUCK


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Guess I Have a different interpretation, The HOT pups I'm seeing are Chopper, Cosmo, High Tech CEO, Sometimes a little too hot, but it's fun to attempt to drive a Ferrari every now and then


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

captainjack said:


> Hot pups selling vs. hot pups competing. Sire as a National winner may make for hot selling pups, but agree that they are unproven as of yet in competition.


Exactly-there may be a difference as to what's being bred and sold and what's running hot. Tiger (FC/AFC CJ's Mister T) pups running around here are doing very well in Derby and Qual and starting in the AA. Look it up on EE as the sire.


----------



## Big Suh (Jul 28, 2011)

Reminton Steele said:


> I got a pup out of Emmitt X Jade(HRCH, MH) he seems alright. He's retrieving out to 100 yds at 12 wks. Time will tell...Any one else get a pup out of that litter from RTF???



We also have a pup out of that litter! She's a great dog doing well in her training. My only complaint might be she's a tad large for my taste.


----------



## A team (Jun 30, 2011)

My Grady pup is pretty hot!


----------



## A team (Jun 30, 2011)

Hunt'EmUp said:


> Guess I Have a different interpretation, The HOT pups I'm seeing are Chopper, Cosmo, High Tech CEO, Sometimes a little too hot, but it's fun to attempt to drive a Ferrari every now and then


What about Roux ? you breed your dog to him.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

A team said:


> What about Roux ? you breed your dog to him.


I did @ that  should be fire in there, but bred for the whole package to a under utilized stud. A bit of hot is very nice when you can control it when you can't it's a different issue. Give me a smart tractable dog with drive over a fire-breathing dragon any day. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## trinitylabs (Feb 13, 2006)

Hunt'EmUp said:


> Guess I Have a different interpretation, The HOT pups I'm seeing are Chopper, Cosmo, High Tech CEO, Sometimes a little too hot, but it's fun to attempt to drive a Ferrari every now and then


I have to agree with these dogs plus I wanted to add FC AFC Fordland;s Bored Out Ford, Tiger McBunn, Five Star General Patton, Jazztime Frequent Flyer, Devil pups if you can find one.They have been releasing some Jamie semen - FC AFC Teddy's Ebonstar James, They are doing a couple of breedings a year with FC AFC CFC CNAFC Ace's High III a year, there is frozen on NFC AFC Abe's Ebony and Ivory,


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Were CEO and Tiger McBunn HOT=Firebreathing dogs? Lets set the scale HOT= Habenaro Sauce= Cosmo, would place Tiger McBunn at the bottom of that scale Mild?


----------

